# First Halloween buck



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

Had a great hunt this morning. Shot this solid 8 and it ran over and died beneath my son's stand. He was just as jacked up as me from watching it run in and crash.


----------



## DiverDux (May 19, 2012)

Nice!!!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Congrats my friend....


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice ...congratulations


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats! 👍🏻


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

Nice Job. You had a nice day to hunt. Great Job!


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow that’s a nice thick neck! Congrats!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer. Congrats!


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Trick or Treat Buck!!!! Nice Buck!!!!


----------



## buckbob (Jun 14, 2017)

nice congrats


----------

